# Re: accidental breeding, darn...more questions Liz!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, got home and the cashmere buck broke the gate and was "romancing" my Nigerian doe. Yes, she has "evidence" of his "misdeed". So, what is the procedure for luteing her?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: accidental breeding, darn...*

Talk with your vet. There is a shot that he/she can give you...there's a certain timeframe that it needs to be given...but i'm not too sure on how exactly it all works. :shrug: Hopefully someone will give you some more info. on it. :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: accidental breeding, darn...*

A 2cc injection of Lutelyse in 7-10 days will cause her to not settle and bring her back into a heat within 48 hours.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: accidental breeding, darn...*

Thanks Liz, I'll call my vet. This is going to be a very disturbing week. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: accidental breeding, darn...*

:hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi again, I got the Lute thru the mail. So, I give her 1 shot...actually tomorrow is the 7th day...and then she will come back into heat in 48 hours. Should I breed her then? Or wait? Would she possibly have a "5 day heat?"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will bring her back into heat but... she won't have an egg to fertilize... I'd wait for her to naturally come in.. before I would re-breed her... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, thank you Pam!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Exactly what Pam said....and you'll have a screaming doe in raging heat for at least 2 days even though a breeding at that time likely wouldn't do a thing for her , wait for her natural heat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:



> Ok, thank you Pam!


 Your Welcome.... :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I gave her the shot yesterday, saturday. That would have been day 9. She seems Ok this morning, and I got an average amount of milk from her. Is the "screaming in heat" thing proof that the pregnancy was terminated? I don't see her as any different then she was yesterday, so far.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good you will really not see anything but her trying to romance the boys again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her normal heat behavior will be expected...when I say "screaming heat"...I have a little pygmy/nd cross doe that literally screams like she's being eaten alive when she's in heat :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, I have one of those too! Not this one, thankfully. 

OK, another question...do I need to dump the milk from this doe?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just answered my own questions, according to fiasco farm, no milk withdrawal period. DH is still iffy about drinking it...lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, I think I am talking to myself! 

So, she's not acting like she's in "crazy heat", but, she is a little "open", like you'd expect for a doe in heat. Is that normal? Do I just "have faith" that this worked and she will come into a normal heat in...what...18-21 days? I sure hope so!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not talkin' to yourself.... I did try to reply but it didn't "go"...anyhow, she should have her normal heat in her normal time frame...and I think because the Lute is a natural hormone, it's out of the system fairly quickly, which is why there's no milk withdrawal


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Liz, I know you are there for us when we need you! I'll try to calm down now. I just hope she is fine now, I was so freaked out when this happened.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi again! Well, this silly goat! I just want her bred so she can go home to her family!
I may not breed outside does again...it's so much stress and trouble...if I breed my goat and it doesn't take it's not a problem...just do it the next time...but...this is making me crazy!

Anyway, I haven't seen her in heat yet. She's been in with the buck since just after her "lute heat". But, since I haven't seen her cycle, I don't know if she was bred. So, I figured she should be in heat around the 18th of June. So, now I should be watching to see if she comes in again. Should be....what...about July 6 or so? Anyway, I moved the buck out of the "girls yard", and I was going to bring him back in about a week. So, I guess I'll put him back in on Wed., I'll be home to watch them.

I luted her on May 25th (9 days past breeding) and she had her "lute heat" on the 28th. :GAAH: :help: :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's possible that she had a "5" day heat after the lute heat.... with a doe I have here, her "5" day heats were actually 7 days after the initial heat and her cycles are longer than my others at 25 days.

Removing the buck may entice her to actually show heat behavior when she should.... mine are all pretty blatant about theirs, they do everything they possible can to torment Murphy on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Liz for holding my hand through this. I guess if I don't see her in heat soon I'll just send her home and hope for the best. They can decide if they want to send in a blood sample for testing. 

These are goats that I sold as kids, I've always told folks I will breed the girls, if they want to bring them back. Maybe next time I'll "lend" them the buck, lol. May be less anxiety for everybody. It's certainly not something I'll make any money on. lol.


----------

